# Measure your lot size website



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

Hey All-

I had used findmylotsize.com in the past, but it looks like their site has changed and I find it more difficult to accurately place the markers now. I found a site that sells artificial grass that has a free online map calculator. This one is nice because you can add as many points as you want and can do areas separately and it adds your total sq footage. Thought I would share this.

https://www.globalsynturf.com/instant-lawn-size


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

These are great to get you in the close (5k vs 7500 vs 10k), but if you want better, get a tape measure out.


----------



## Dico112lr4 (Apr 5, 2018)

They aren't making it easy.


----------

